# Quebec City hotels/motels Aug 4-6?



## chicklet (Jul 19, 2007)

My sister's family is looking for a place to stay in Quebec City or outskirts for 2 nights.  she is travelling out east but wants to stop to show her kids Quebec.  Does anyone know of any reasonable hotels/motels for 2 adults & 3 kids (twins 14/boy 16)  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 19, 2007)

www.hotelnormandin.com  Close from Old Town (10 min)  Nearby: Big IMAX and Shopping mall (Galerie de La Capitale) with an Ice Rink and amusement park inside


----------



## Aldo (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd suggest the Lucerne Motel out in Beaupre, about 15 easy minutes from Downtown Quebec.  Inexpensive, clean, basic, incredible view of the river from the room.

Another one nearby, a bit more pricey, is the Motel Les Berges.

There is a row of motels there just west of the St. Ann Cathedral in Beaupre.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 20, 2007)

Several years ago we stayed at Hotel Manoir Victoria, which is in the old part of Quebec City inside the walls.  I don't remember how much it was, and have no idea how much it is now, but it was reasonable at the time.

http://www.manoir-victoria.com/english/index.html


----------

